# Solved: missing ffmpeg.dll



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

I`m trying to convert a wma file to mp3 using format factory but when i try to convert i get a message " missing ffmpeg.dll"
How do i find and install the missing .dll file?


----------



## huang6kun (Jul 6, 2009)

search "K-lite codec pack" in google,download and install it!K-lite include ffmpeg!


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Downloaded and installes K-lite codec pack full but still have the same problem.


----------



## huang6kun (Jul 6, 2009)

which version fo format factory you used?Please download 2.0 version!old version has this bug!


----------



## devil (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks, downloaded the latest version of format factory and it worked.
Again, thanks for the help all.


----------

